# Implantation



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter

I wonder if you can help, it's a generic question but I've surfed the web and information differs so I figured I'd ask our resident expert (never asked you anything before so it feels a bit weird!) 

What is the earliest day implantation can occur after egg collection (bearing in mind some people have different days of transfer, that's why I've used this wording)? I've read between 6 and 10 but can it be earlier or later?

What is the earliest day you can potentially spot?

I had collection on Wed 04.06 and transfer Sat 07.06 with 2 grade one, eight cell embryo's?

Thanks for your help!

Regards
Sue


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

SueL said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I wonder if you can help, it's a generic question but I've surfed the web and information differs so I figured I'd ask our resident expert (never asked you anything before so it feels a bit weird!)
> 
> ...


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Peter, just wanted to say thanks for replying!

Love Sue
xx


----------

